# Pirate Thingamabobs and Doohickies 2020



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I've decided to follow in the footsteps of headless and create just one thread to show off my newest pirate props for 2020.










Most were printed sometime last year and finally made their way to the finishing table. Most were painted in "new" techniques that I haven't tried before. Some worked out well, others need some more practice to perfect.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

They look good to me!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

They look good. What's your new painting "technique"?
How much finishing (smoothing, polishing, etc.) does it take on a piece once it's been "printed"?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

These look great!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

fontgeek - Finishing a print depends on the quality setting when printed. I usually print at a "good" quality so sanding, fillers is only a few hours depending on the size.

The "new" technique for me was a water based wood stain with a touch of craft paint to get a translucent color wash.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

The rusty keys look fab and that skull!!!!!!!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

This guy isn't really new, one of my many skeletons I've been collecting for the past several years. Anywho ... I finally decided it was time to start aging them starting with my crow.




























After I aged it I decided it was a bit too dark so I lightened it up. I still can't decide if I want to keep it darker or lighter. For now ... he is complete.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice piratey additions!


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

They look great! Really like the aging.
Fun to see 3D printing making it into Halloween props.

If I were to steal your ideas, would mine be precipitously pirated pirate props?
Pirate props purportedly pirated perniciously? :googly:


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Ha ha ... steal away!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Yarg, them keys is fantastic matey


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Finally decided to start aging my plastic human skeletons. Here is the first of many still left to do.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Good to see you (and your skellie) back, IMU!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks Roxy. Been a crazy year or so. Lost my creativity and desire to build for a spell. Trying to slowly get back into it but sadly not in time for this Halloween.


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

nice job


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice job IMU - sadly all my piratey things will be spending yet another year in the shed having never seen the light of day. Maybe next year.


----------

